# Log files upload failure



## slick1ru2 (Apr 24, 2021)

Getting this error message every couple of hours. What log files? Any ideas?


----------



## Foogie (Mar 23, 2021)

I had "log files upload success" while youtube app in use about a month ago.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

I got it 3 times in an hour.


----------



## slick1ru2 (Apr 24, 2021)

Foogie said:


> I had "log files upload success" while youtube app in use about a month ago.


I've had it occur while in several different apps. I don't use YouTube, I use Smart Tube so who knows?


----------



## MarcFreidberg (Sep 30, 2020)

I get it all the time, no matter what APP is running....


----------

